# Software > BSD & MacOS X >  WifiBSD any Good?

## harrylaos

Πριν κανα 6μηνο ειχα κατεβασει το wifibsd.
Ο Λογος ηταν επειδη στο site ελεγε:

List of the features of wifiBSD ::

Support for Atheros chips - 802.11a/b/g.
Support for Ralink RT25x0 802.11a/b/g.
Support for Prism chips - 802.11b.
Support for Lucent chips - 802.11b.
Runs on standard x86 hardware.
Runs on embedded boards from soekris.com and openbrick.org.
Runs on embedded XScale and MIPS boards.
Works in ad-hoc and hostap mode.
Supports IPsec.
Serial console, web-based and GUI configuration tools. *
Runs on CF cards and mini harddrives.
Firewalling included.
Works as xDSL router.
DNS and DHCP server.
Support for both IPv4 and IPv6.

και περισσοτερα εδω.
http://www.wifibsd.org/about.php

Εχει κανεις ασχοληθει καθολου με αυτο?
Λεει τιποτα?
Εγω δεν το εχω δοκιμασει ακομα, τεσταρω το ebox.

----------


## bedazzled

Δεν φαίνεται και πολύ ενεργό project σύμφωνα με τα News ...

----------


## harrylaos

Ναι αλλα αμα μας κατσει?
Δεν θα ηταν κατι το εναλλακτικο?

----------


## bedazzled

> Ναι αλλα αμα μας κατσει?
> Δεν θα ηταν κατι το εναλλακτικο?


Go for it ... δεν σε εμποδίζει κανείς  ::

----------


## harrylaos

Μεχρι να βγει η επομενη εκδοση με web interface, Θα κατσω με το freeNAS.
Απογοητευση σκετη

----------

